# Ribble Valley CRC - Fleet Moss & supporting Audax rides Sunday 27 Sept 09



## Sysagent (24 Sep 2009)

Anyone doing any of the three Audax's?
*
Fleet Moss 212km (132 miles)*
A challenging ride through beautiful countryside including the Forest of Bowland and Upper Wharfedale. Climbs include the Trough of Bowland, Lamb & Tatham Fell, Dent & the infamous Fleet Moss. Worth 1.75 Audax AAA climbing points. After Fleet Moss route takes in Wharfedale, through Kettlewell and Grassington, Gargrave, Bolton-by-Bowland, a final leg-sapping climb of Chaigley (Walker Fold) through Chipping and
back to Claughton.

*Lunesdale Populaire 158km (98 miles)*
Still a hard, hilly event. Follows the Fleet Moss route to Dent (includes Trough of Bowland, Lamb & Tatham Fell), then Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, then Quernmore to Scorton and back to Claughton HQ.

*Pilgrim's Way 112km (70 miles)*
Beautiful, moderate, hilly ride, through (or close to) Longridge, Waddington, Downham, East Marton, Hellifield, Bolton-by-Bowland, Waddington, Chipping, Claughton. Café stop at Abbot’s Harbour.

I am thinking of doing the Pilgrim's Way route as it will be my first foray in the Audax scene and I think 70 miles is achievable for me at a steady pace, the starting times and starting location are as follows:-

Audax Rides starting from HQ at Claughton Village Hall (grid SD 513428)

Fleet Moss 212km (132 miles) Starts HQ at 7.30 a.m.
Lunesdale Populaire 158km (98 miles) Starts HQ at 8.30 a.m.
Pilgrim’s Way 112km (70 miles) Starts HQ at 9.00 a.m.


----------



## Ian H (24 Sep 2009)

I rode the Fleet Moss quite a few years ago. Nice ride as I recall. Only snag then being that I took my father up to visit Preston relations and he immobilised my car by mis-keying the alarm code. It was a while before we got it going again.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2009)

Sysagent said:


> Pilgrim’s Way 112km (70 miles) Starts HQ at 9.00 a.m.



Never done an Audax before but I want to start. Can I just turn up or do I need to pre-register? Other than me and my Bike do I need much? Presumably just what I would normally take?


----------



## Sysagent (26 Sep 2009)

I am in the same boat as you Paul as I have never done an Audax before, on the bottom of the ride pdf is the following:-

Details and entry forms at clubroom, see website ribblevalleycrc.com (under  
the link ‘news’ or ring Janette (01772) 717385, email rvcrc@live.co.uk  


This is the link to the pdf:-

http://www.ribblevalleycrc.com/docs/sept2009.pdf

You wanna give it a ring and see what transpires or do you want me to take the plunge


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2009)

Sysagent said:


> You wanna give it a ring and see what transpires or do you want me to take the plunge



Just spoke to Ken, Janette's husband, it's OK to turn up. He suggests about 8.00 / 8.15 for the Pilgrim's. If you have insurance bring proof or else you'll be charged £2.50 for cover. If you're a CTC member bring the membership card as proof of insurance. £6.50 entry fee. Then you just need a bike!

I'm hoping to negotiate a pass out from my good lady in the next couple of hours. I'll be on a black Monoc and wearing a red long sleeve shirt or jacket depending on the weather.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2009)

I can vouch for the full Fleet Moss route. I rode the event in 2006 and had a really good day out. 

Fleet Moss from the Hawes side is a bit intimidating because you can see it stretched out in front of you and it just ramps up and up and... up! I managed to crack it but I had to stand out of the saddle and really make a big effort on the 25% section near the top.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2009)

PaulSB said:


> I'm hoping to negotiate a pass out from my good lady in the next couple of hours.



Mission accomplished, my wife is playing tennis which usually takes 5-6 hours so I'll be there around 8.00am.


----------



## Sysagent (26 Sep 2009)

There will be me on a black Ribble Em2 with carbon back end and red bar tape, be wearing red top, the other guy Gary will be on a White Trek Madone, my name is Russ by the way.

Hope to be arriving before 8:30...


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2009)

OK Russ I'll look out for you. Best go have some pasta now, sit back with a glass of red and watch 30 seconds of the Rovers on MOTD!


----------



## PaulB (27 Sep 2009)

I'd love to have done this but my ankle is hurting me. Moan moan, whinge whinge.


----------



## Sysagent (28 Sep 2009)

Great route, great scenery and some great company on the way around.

Thoroughly enjoyed it, here's looking to the next one!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2009)

Like Russ this was my first Audax and it ticked all the boxes. I was looking for some new routes / route ideas for the future. The route was good, quiet roads, enough climbing to be interesting but not exhausting and it was good to come across and chat with fellow riders from time to time. I thoroughly enjoyed myself and shall go again.

The route instructions were incredibly precise. If the route said turn right at 26.37m it was on the nail - though I did have to keep remembering to add 1.6m to everything having made stupid mistake early on - followed the way I thought the route was going instead of the instructions!!!

I realise I need to learn to do things a bit quicker as stopping to read the route sheet constantly extended the day significantly. A 5.15 hour ride actually took 6.45 hours though that includes 30 minutes for lunch, so I guess the route reading was 75 minutes. I'm sure I'll get much quicker at this, and I need to make the sheet readily accessible, and have complete confidence in it! 

I did bonk at 63 miles which didn't help but that was my own fault for not noticing the signs early enough and eating on time. There was a nice spread back at HQ which was very welcome.

Everyone from RVCC was helpful and friendly


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2009)

PaulSB said:


> The route instructions were incredibly precise. If the route said turn right at 26.37m it was on the nail - though I did have to keep remembering to add 1.6m to everything having made stupid mistake early on - followed the way I thought the route was going instead of the instructions!!!
> 
> I realise I need to learn to do things a bit quicker as stopping to read the route sheet constantly extended the day significantly. A 5.15 hour ride actually took 6.45 hours though that includes 30 minutes for lunch, so I guess the route reading was 75 minutes. I'm sure I'll get much quicker at this, and I need to make the sheet readily accessible, and have complete confidence in it!


Exactly the same experiences that I had when I first started riding audaxes! 

I came to the conclusion that I was spending too much time looking at route sheets and not enough at the scenery so I bought myself a Garmin Etrex GPS and have enjoyed the rides much more since then. I carry the route sheets for backup.


----------



## punkypossum (30 Sep 2009)

Ribble Valley lie!!!!! I went out with them once on what they called a "flat ride", only to be dragged up the trough of bowland, harrisend and beacon fell (and it was about 1/3 longer than it should have been) - but in some strange warped way I actually enjoyed myself!


----------



## Sysagent (30 Sep 2009)

That's why its called the Ribble *Valley* CRC, Valleys are in the middle of hills usually!

(unless of course they are of the hanging variety)


----------



## punkypossum (1 Oct 2009)

HMPH!!!!


----------

